# Cayenne Stops Bleeding



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cayenne Stops Bleeding



> So why does Cayenne work this way?
> 
> It works because cayenne pepper reacts with the body to equalize blood pressure. The circulatory system is a closed pressurized system. When a cut or laceration opens the system up the pressure balance is thrown off. Pressure tends to focus at the wound making it difficult to stop the bleeding. (Think of an inflated bike tube with a hole in it. The pressure in the tube forces the air out of the hole until it is closed or patched) Taking cayenne pepper internally equalizes pressure through the system. When the pressure is equalized it slows the flow of blood out of the wound allowing it to clot quickly. Cayenne pepper applied externally directly in the wound causes clotting to happen even faster.
> 
> read- Cayenne Pepper Stops Bleeding | Herbal Learning


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for that

Did not know, and it is excellent info to have


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wonder if it burns like wound seal?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I wonder if it burns like wound seal?


My guess is you might need a shot of whiskey and a bullet to bite


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe it’s so hot it stops your hart! :suspicion:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am always cutting myself on something. I will let you know if it burns and how well it works.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

A couple friends and i tried this a couple months ago. It Seemed like it did stop the bleeding very quick, but man it did hurt quite a bit. Pretty much a stinging feeling.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

casual said:


> A couple friends and i tried this a couple months ago. It Seemed like it did stop the bleeding very quick, but man it did hurt quite a bit. Pretty much a stinging feeling.


Yep better make that 2 shots of whiskey and a bullet to bite.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool info. Thanks.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Why not just buy kwik stop. It would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Why not just buy kwik stop. It would be a lot cheaper.


But that is a finite resource. Peppers, while not quick to grow, can be used over and over. Also if you ever find yourself in a knife fight at a Mexican restaurant...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Why not just buy kwik stop. It would be a lot cheaper.


Because if I get a paper cut tonight I don't have any kwik stop but I do have cayenne in the cupboard. Seems like I mentioned this earlier today always have a plan b or plan c.


----------

